# State championship cubing competitions



## emilia84 (Oct 28, 2018)

The Georgia Cubing championship competition is coming up in December, and I would like to go. My question is, do you have to be very good at a puzzle to go to a state comp? Or can cubers of any skill level attend state comps?


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 28, 2018)

If it doesn't say there are qualifying times, then anyone can compete.


----------

